

Engineer Sees Big Possibilities in Micro-robots, Including Programmable Bees - Thevet
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/08/140825-micro-robots-robert-wood-emerging-explorer-science-engineering-technology/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_tw20140925news-robertwood&utm_campaign=Content&sf4822071=1

======
mustardgas
I see a possible lawsuit coming with the release of Apple Bees. Maybe I should
reserve the trademark iBee.

